# Who would you be willing to trade for Van Exel?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

It looks like Dallas wants to try to deal Van Exel to us in one of the articles I read, but the offer was ridiculous. Who would you trade for him? Artest? Croshere? Mercer? I think Dallas might take Artest and Croshere, that trade might be good for us, but it might be bad. It clears Croshere off the cap space and it gets rid of the psychotic Ron Artest. It also gives us a solid SG in Nick Van Exel. Or maybe we can find a way to deal them Mercer to, our goal right now should be to keep O'Neal and acquire another scorer on the team. Van Exel should be that scorer.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I know Artest is a real head case, but for the first half of the season he was a real force for the Pacers.

I could see trading Austin and Mercer straight up for Van Exel, that sounds a lot better. The main thing is to ditch Austin and his huge contract.

You could also throw in Strickland into that mix of Austin and Mercer for Van Exel deal too.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I know Artest is a real head case, but for the first half of the season he was a real force for the Pacers.
> 
> I could see trading Austin and Mercer straight up for Van Exel, that sounds a lot better. The main thing is to ditch Austin and his huge contract.
> ...


If you take Artest out of the deal and they would do it then I'm up for it. I'm kinda sketchy about trading Artest though, considering how good he was before the anger problems kicked in. You also never know, he could learn to control himself, look at where Kenyon Martin is now, he had bad anger problems but it looks like he has dropped them and now he is a great player.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

Yeah I would hate for the Pacers to give up on Artest, but should he continue to be a distraction on the court as he was the last half of the season, then yes...unload him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Van Exel but Im not willing to give up on Artest. Hes the best man to man defender in the league, thats something you cant replace. This team has enough potent scores without Van Exel anyways. My vote goes for keeping Artest.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

maybe we can trade like someone else with Mercer or Croshere, because their contracts match up well with Van Exel's.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I've never been a big Nick fan. If trading for him can lessen the salary load then maybe, but NO WAY for Artest. Nick is a great scorer at times, but he isn't anything close to a point guard. I'm a purist when it comes to point guards. Give me Stockton, Kidd, and Tinsley over Marbury, Van Exel, and Delk anyday. Point guards that pass first, shoot second win big games, not the other way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Nick came I think he'd be playing most of his time at the 2 guard spot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> maybe we can trade like someone else with Mercer or Croshere, because their contracts match up well with Van Exel's.


Read that yourself again man, because they want to trade him, doesn't mean they want to dump him, he is worth alot more then those 2.

-Petey


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Read that yourself again man, because they want to trade him, doesn't mean they want to dump him, he is worth alot more then those 2.
> ...


are you talking about Van Exel being worth alot more? I know that if so, I'm just saying we could throw Mercer or Croshere into the trade if we made one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

My bad then Tiger. Sorry.

-Petey


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> My bad then Tiger. Sorry.
> 
> -Petey


no problem man


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

How bout Bender and Croshere? Dallas would see it as a high risk/reward type of deal. Bender could turn out to be a solid player or he could turn out to be oatmeal. And if it's the latter what does Dallas really lose? Cuban can just go sign someone else.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> How bout Bender and Croshere? Dallas would see it as a high risk/reward type of deal. Bender could turn out to be a solid player or he could turn out to be oatmeal. And if it's the latter what does Dallas really lose? Cuban can just go sign someone else.


if they would take that I would definitely do it, it would greatly benefit our team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd be for it as well. It hints on the Pacers website that Donnie is thinking of replacing Tinsley.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Van Exel can create his own shot which is what are team needs, so I'd trade anyone but Jermaine or Artest for him.


----------

